# Forbidden Places & Beauty in Decay (Books)



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 27, 2012)

I was lucky enough to receive two UE photography books for Christmas, Forbidden Places by Sylvain Margaine: 

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/FORBIDDEN-PLACES-Exploring-abandoned-heritage/dp/2915807825[/ame]

...and Beauty in Decay by RomanyWG:

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beauty-Decay-Urbex-Urban-Exploration/dp/0955912148/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356630113&sr=1-2[/ame]

They are both great books, with an interesting insight into why we venture into abandoned places. The photographs are excellent, if you like decent HDR.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got the second one, is an ace photography 'arty' book, and I'm a hater of HDR! The front cover even made my fly to Germany to take this! 







There is a sequel to it out now too, apparently it has virtually no HDR!  Enjoy, we look forward to an in depth review...


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

My birthday in a couple of weeks, fingers crossed  
Amazing UrbanX


----------



## abel101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Beauty In Decay 2 is out now for certain recieved it for christmas! has NO HDR and its a real cracker of a book roughly £15 amazon 
Gotta say its tonnes better than the first! just to clarify.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 27, 2012)

abel101 said:


> Beauty In Decay 2 is out now for certain recieved it for christmas! has NO HDR and its a real cracker of a book roughly £15 amazon
> Gotta say its tonnes better than the first! just to clarify.



Ace stuff! Romany WG is on FB, and will give you a little signed thingy to pop in in you ask!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

Can I ask what sort of books are these? Do they document sites and give reports or are they just pages of photographs like some?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 27, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Can I ask what sort of books are these? Do they document sites and give reports or are they just pages of photographs like some?



Can only vouch for Beauty in Decay, yeah it's just photos really.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah I got the second one for christmas ... err think it was last year


----------



## night crawler (Dec 27, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Can I ask what sort of books are these? Do they document sites and give reports or are they just pages of photographs like some?



And no doubt you can get it from your library. I had a look in it at Waterstones.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 27, 2012)

I loved the first one, if the 2nd is even better it must be fantastic.



UrbanX said:


> Ace stuff! Romany WG is on FB, and will give you a little signed thingy to pop in in you ask!



Any more info about this?


----------



## Bones out (Dec 27, 2012)

abel101 said:


> Beauty In Decay 2 is out now for certain recieved it for christmas! has NO HDR and its a real cracker of a book roughly £15 amazon
> Gotta say its tonnes better than the first! just to clarify.



That one I shall purchase and keep


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Can I ask what sort of books are these? Do they document sites and give reports or are they just pages of photographs like some?



Forbidden Places has the odd snippet of information about the locations and some bits of history thrown in, but it is mainly photographs. Beauty in Decay has photographs with various sections of text, with the location of every photograph printed in the back pages.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 28, 2012)

If ypou like both of those then the Beelitz Heilstatten book is also worth a look...


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 28, 2012)

They are great inspirational books, was funny last October WG asked Ssshhhh.... did she know any places to visit near us haha. I think there is some HDR in the second one but its very toned down and also all the images in the second one are his as the first one is made up of the flickr family so they both worth having in their own way , the second one features some nice 'Fur House" shots.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm going to have to order Beauty in Decay 2 when I next get paid...

I wish it were the kind of book you could find in a library!


----------



## johno23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Got my "Beauty in Decay" book at local HMV shop for £11.
I am guessing I could have got it cheaper,
but it looked good and they only had one left so thought "sod it"why not


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 29, 2012)

Beauty in decay 1 and 2 are both fantastic books and I highly recommend them! The first is a collection from explorers on flickr mainly HDR but I think even those who are anti HDR would be amazed by the excellent shots. The second is all Romany WGs' fantastic work


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Off to water stones at some point this week to check these bad boys out.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2012)

*Beauty In Decay prices...*

just found and ordered the second volume of Beauty In Decay for a great price - 

http://www.sainsburysentertainment....1139715&utm_medium=basefeed&utm_source=google

Volume 1 is available on Amazon for a decent price but beware, some sellers are marking Volume 1 up to a serious price so it may well be that stock of this book is nearing the end from the print run.

And seeing as we are comparing "that photo" here's our offering of the same location from 18 months ago...


----------



## abel101 (Dec 30, 2012)

TeeJF thats a brilliant price for it!
anything below £15 for it would be a bargain! 

I think my fiancee paid £15.98 for mine! off amazon as yet again its worth getting, same as the first one.

Id also like to add a side note if your 82 years old or have feeble flimsy wrists (like my nan is) Beaty In Decay II was infact too heavy for her  
...yet she did seem very interested haha


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> just found and ordered the second volume of Beauty In Decay for a great price -
> 
> http://www.sainsburysentertainment....1139715&utm_medium=basefeed&utm_source=google
> 
> ...



What is the name of the location this photograph was taken in?


----------

